# Howler for a Working Man



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I built this howler out of an old cow horn that I bought way back in the 1980's. The horn was raw at that time, and all sanding and polishing was done by your's truly. I pulled the old horn out of the box yesterday, and built a new voice and reed protector for it. I tuned it up today, signed my name on it, attached a lanyard of para cord, and here she be. It is over 11" long with reed protector in place.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like that Rich, well done.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ya done it again! I really like it.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Looks good Rich. Nice colors on that one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the coloration in that one Rich. Very nice !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! One thing is for certain, That bugger is LOUD! My ears are still ringing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That'll call em from the next county ! Very nice Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

It appears that this howler is now sold. An order came in last night for a howler of this type and a Killer call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A killer combination! Someone is going to be very happy!


----------



## ICOtec (Jul 12, 2012)

For the working man with little calling talent...ICOtec has a new line of quality electronic predator callers that are easy to use and very affordable.








www.icotec.com


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very cool unit. Can sounds be added? didnt read anything on that. The price is sure good and this kind of unit is all I need since I hand call and want an e-caller just to play by my decoy once I see something.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ICOtec said:


> For the working man with little calling talent...ICOtec has a new line of quality electronic predator callers that are easy to use and very affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have any sound byte samples?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I would like to hear some also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another lovely looking call Rich.


----------

